# Smoktech Sid



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

I have been looking for a 18650 Device that just works every time and that's just what the SID is... I can't understand why there is not more discussion around the SID and everyone takes about the SVD?

Vape King delivery on schedule this morning.

http://www.vapeking.co.za/ecig-mods/smoktech-sid-mod.html




Yes the SVD may look like a Light Sabre but it's dicky menu system (for me anyway) along with the irritating turning off thing it does drives me insane!

The SID is pretty plain but the menu system is real easy to use and the display is very good... there may be a display issue in bright sunlight but honestly how often does one needs to make a change in bright sunlight? 

It's comfortable to hold and the fire button is raised and very easy for your thumb to find while you are driving or doing anything else for that matter.

I put a Nautilus on it five hours ago and I haven't had one miss fire or it turning off or any issue at all. It has performed flawlessly for five solid hours on the trot!

It's a VV/VW device just like the SVD. The mPT2 fits fine as does any of the normal tanks... the Nautilus just looks great on it.

The fire button makes a noise when you shake it so they could do something about that in their next release but the pressure of the button is perfect. When you press the fire button there are no colours on it like the SVD but the screen shows the power you are using...

Build quality is good and I have no complaints. Phil Busardo says the thread on the battery housing was very crunchy but I didn't find that at all and have no issue with the threads at all.

Does 3 Volts to 6 Volts. 3 watts to 15watts.

The SVD costs R750 and the SID costs R700. Honest opinion? I would take the SID anyday! It is a 18650 MOD that just works!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Informative 4


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Nice review from end-user perspective!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/3/14)

Great looking mod for sure, my only issue would be the lack of battery options.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Great looking mod for sure, my only issue would be the lack of battery options.



I assume you want to make it smaller with the smaller batteries?

For me I need 18650 to drive my Nautilus for the day and have 5 spares just in case!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Just changed the battery that came in the same order (Factory Charge) after 8 hours of solid vaping... major Vapers Schnozze all day!


----------



## Reinvanhardt (10/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I assume you want to make it smaller with the smaller batteries?



Yes to be able to reduce the size is certainly advantageous but I prefer the telescopes because they allow me to use whatever battery I have available. I would like to experiment with different mechanical options so one good quality battery of each size would then be sufficient for all setups. Although if I had five spare 18650's the SID would be right up there! Great review Rob. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rex_Bael (10/3/14)

Awesome review, thanks @Rob Fisher 

@Reinvanhardt I believe the threading on the bottom part of the mod is identical to the eVic and there are several telescope kits available for that. http://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/evic/393617-aftermarket-steel-evic-tubes-sets.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Great comments @Rob Fisher !

Glad you found a friend for the Nautilus

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (11/3/14)

Thanks @Rex_Bael that's nifty! This load shedding in Jhb makes me seriously crave a MVP though. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (11/3/14)

Just got my MVP and I am very happy with it. I still like the look of the SID though.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

